# window motor



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

1991 nissan maxima.hey just wondering. Well my front driver regulator is broke but motor still works. Its actually been broke since i got the car couple years ago, but anyways today now my passenger front motor has seem to go out. When i push to roll up or down i hear a click but no movement. Bad thing is it went out with the window down so i cant get it back up. Does anyone know a cheap place to get the motor from. I checked ebay. The only thing i found there is 2 motors for both passenger front and back for like 55 bucks i think. but i dont wanna buy 2 cause i dont need the back one. Or if anything is there a way to atleast get the window up so i dont have to worry about it right away.


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Dude it sounds like your regulator went out, not the motor. Those motors are damn near bullit proof. just pull off the door panel and pull the window up. Regulators are cheap from Nissan.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

hmm well on my driver side i looked at it and the actual wire snapped but i can still hear the motor pushing up and down, But on my passenger one the wire is still on tight but i dont hear anything, just a click when i try to roll it up. Well i guess i can just pull it up for now. Damn it broke at a bad time to, just startin to get hot here.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

tmorales509 said:


> hmm well on my driver side i looked at it and the actual wire snapped but i can still hear the motor pushing up and down, But on my passenger one the wire is still on tight but i dont hear anything, just a click when i try to roll it up. Well i guess i can just pull it up for now. Damn it broke at a bad time to, just startin to get hot here.


Yeah when I had my 90 Max, I had three damn regulators go out on it, I guess the regulaters are just crap for them!


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

it is the motor. Took my door apart today and whenever i hit the motor with a wrench or somethin, the window will work for a few seconds then die again, But at least i was able to get it up.


----------

